# Need tips smoking a whole hog



## bbq kansas kid (Aug 14, 2011)

My brother and I are going to smoke a Whole Hog Labor day weekend.  I have a Lang 60 Deluxe, so I think i should be able to get a 100 lb hog in there, or atleast that is was the Lang website says.  If we try to cook the hog at 225, how long of a cook are we looking at?  The party is going to be starting at 6:30 pm in the evening, so we should have a descent amount of time to cook it.  Does anyone have any good tips for cooking it?


----------



## masterofmymeat (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi BBQ Kansas Kid,

I've never smoked a whole hog. But from reading on here, that's a

good sized task. You may want to give yourself more time than you

might think, 100 lbs is big.

There will be a few folks along shortly to advise you as I see this topic

frequently.

Good luck, keep us posted, take pics, but most of all...have fun.

James


----------



## bbq kansas kid (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks.  I definitely will be taking a lot of pictures.  My brother and I are looking forward to the challenge!


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 14, 2011)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/106574/going-whole-hog  

Here is a little reading!!

  Craig


----------



## meateater (Aug 14, 2011)

Maybe spatchcock it.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 14, 2011)

My suggestion would be to send a PM to cowgirl and ask her for some help.  She has done this and is a great resource.

The other person I would contact is Perry Perkins. He is a great guy and knows how to do this with gusto.

Both of these folks are really nice folks and will help you in a heartbeat


----------



## boykjo (Aug 15, 2011)

Give yourself about 12 hrs for a 100 lb pig at 225, I would go at 250 degrees for 10 hrs......Its better to finish early and have the food ready than to have to jack the heat up near the end to get your desired temp.... I usually pull mine at 205

Joe


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 15, 2011)

Good luck & don't forget the Q-view!


----------



## raptor700 (Aug 15, 2011)

There are many was you can do Whole Hog.

It depends on the method you use and the size as to how long the cook will be.

Cowgirl will point you in the right direction.

Just remember the Qview


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 15, 2011)

I would check with "fishwrestler".

He has done pigs from 100 pounds up to 350 pounds!

Here are two of his links:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/107165/annual-pig-roast

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/93547/whole-pig-w-qview

Bear


----------



## bbq kansas kid (Aug 15, 2011)

I have read on some people stating that it takes 17-20 hours to smoke a whole hog at 220. (http://www.killerhogs.com/wholehog.html)  Would this be due to all the injection they are using?  I haven't had much of a chance to read through all of the info you posted since I am at work.  I will read through this tonight.  Anybody know of a good place to get a whole hog around the Wichita KS area?


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 15, 2011)

BBQ Kansas Kid said:


> I have read on some people stating that it takes 17-20 hours to smoke a whole hog at 220. (http://www.killerhogs.com/wholehog.html)  Would this be due to all the injection they are using?  I haven't had much of a chance to read through all of the info you posted since I am at work.  I will read through this tonight.  Anybody know of a good place to get a whole hog around the Wichita KS area?


The injection wouldn't make a difference. Outside air temperature, the size of the pig and the cooker you use make the most difference.
I raise pigs and have cooked more than I can count on my horizontal wood burner, cinderblock pit and underground. If you have any specific questions feel free to PM me. I'm glad to help.

Your pig will cook faster if it is butterflied. Since your smoker has a side chamber heat source you will want to switch the pig half way through the cook.. start one end towards the firebox and rotate the pig for even cooking. It helps if you place a rack or wire underneath the hog for easy turning.

Also cover the ears, and any other section with foil if they are cooking too fast. The rib section will cook faster than the butts and hams...so cover them if needed. I like to layer bacon on top to keep the meat moist too.

Use your favorite injections and rubs.  Plan on extra time to let the pig sit after cooking. Just like any meat, it needs to rest before digging in to eat.

Make sure the eyes are removed.. they will "pop" when heated.... not a pretty sight! lol

Hogs make a ton of drippings.. use pans or foil to channel the drippings away from the heat source. You don't want a flair up.

hmmmm.. I know I'm forgetting a lot.

Don't rush the hog. It will take time. Try to keep your heat steady.

heck... they really aren't hard to do. After the first one you will get an idea of what needs to be done. The more of them you cook the easier they are. Just think of it as a big honkin hunka meat. lol 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Feel free to PM me with any questions....




boykjo said:


> Give yourself about 12 hrs for a 100 lb pig at 225, I would go at 250 degrees for 10 hrs......Its better to finish early and have the food ready than to have to jack the heat up near the end to get your desired temp.... I usually pull mine at 205
> 
> Joe


I agree with Joe.


----------



## bbq kansas kid (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## amanda king (Sep 29, 2012)

X3


----------



## cooknhogz (Sep 30, 2012)

I have done quite a bit of hogs myself and I personally like to skin the hog, inject, and then put a rub all over it. Same rub as my pork butts. The pig aways come out moist, flavorfull and falling off the bone. Just to add, I do mine on a big in closed rotisserie I have. Not a smoker.


----------

